# Phoronix clang-3.3 vs gcc-4.8



## jozze (Jul 6, 2013)

Since the clang has been recently upgraded to clang-3.3 in the 9-STABLE branch of the base system, I think it would be interesting for y'all to see these tests.

Besides compiler efficiency on resources and speed, binary performance tests are also performed.

Results on which performs better are inconclusive, but I'd dare to say, they slightly favor clang when it comes to binary performance (except for one test, where gcc uses OpenMP which clang doesn't support yet ... I don't see why adding this test is good, since this measures single-core vs multi-core, and not the difference of produced binaries (the effect is marginal)).

At the very bottom (in the last page), there is also the command to reproduce the test at home, so you can see how well your system's configuration goes against theirs, which I would certainly like to see, since there is always room for improvement  on my own machine.

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Savagedlight (Jul 7, 2013)

Seeing how biased Phoronix blog posts have been in the past ([thread=40190]1[/thread], [thread=39948]2[/thread], probably more), I wouldn't trust anything which comes out of that site. Regardless of result. 

I'll agree that it'd be interesting to see what results others get when trying to reproduce the tests, though.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with @Savagedlight  Really, does anyone still look seriously at their "tests"? 

@jozze, a must read: http://www.leidinger.net/blog/2011/12/21/a-phoronox-benchmark-creates-a-huge-benchmarking-discussion/.


----------

